# Snowing on Bentley's head (pic)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh how he hates it LOL


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That poor little Broadway.
You should have an umbrella for him.......you meanie!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

At least a hat.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He sure is a funny boy...my girls do somersaults when it snows...


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe an umbrella hat!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Time to go shopping for Princess Bentley


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Bentley is so sweet (when he does not dig the gas meter up or scoops "snacks") that he is afraid to melt like sugar if a snowflake touches him.

Our very little snow window is over (last real snow was Feb. 2010) but we will take some if you have too much so that Bentley can go on his (short, short, you hear) walkies without melting.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL - I must say - I never thought I will see a dog that does not like snow - Bentley it is!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Poor Bentley! Don't you people see that the snow messes his silky fur and he nose gets cold!

Btw, he is so big... you can really see it when you compare him to Ky! He grew up a lot! Still a beautiful big boy


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love the one of Ky looking down on him....silly Bentley! =). A golden that doesn't love snow! Ha ha ha! Ellie slides nose first into it, and comes up with a nose pile of it! I can't have a serene looking backyard, instead slipping and sliding all throughout!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pammie said:


> Time to go shopping for Princess Bentley


I wholeheartedly agree! Here's another option :uhoh: :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Bentley, I think he wants to be a Beach Boy. 

You can send him my way for a visit so he can join my boy on the beach.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Those umbrellas are hilarious! But ummm....NO. I will not be holding an umbrella over Princess Bentley's head in this lifetime 
I did buy him a hat with a brim to keep snow & rain out of his face but he won't leave it on so he will just have to get over it. 
And besides, It gives Ky something to laugh at


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Poor Bentley, I think he wants to be a Beach Boy.
> 
> You can send him my way for a visit so he can join my boy on the beach.


Now that's Bentley's idea of heaven, as long as the waves don't splash his pretty lil face :doh:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That is so funny that he hates snow so much. He'd be in big trouble if he lived where I am as we've had oodles of it this winter!


----------

